# MS Word, auto caps lock



## musafir_steve

Hi I have this problem. I was typing fast and it suddenly started typing in all caps. I checked the caps lock and it is not on. Even without it on, whatever I type comes in caps. I known there might be some control keys which I might have inadvertently pressed. I can't get rid of this. I seached MS help file, but nothing of this sort mentioned. Please help. I'm in the middle of my work.

forgot to mention, it is MS word 2000

regards
Musafir.


----------



## koala

Try pressing the left shift key, then the right. Could you have changed Styles by mistake to one that is all-caps?

From http://discussions.virtualdr.com/


> Open a new document and go to Format | Font in the menu. Is "All caps" checked? If so, uncheck it and click on the Default button at the bottom.
> 
> Might try deleting normal.dot the defualt word template. Next time you go into word, it'll get recreated and probably without the ALL caps option enabled.


----------



## musafir_steve

Thanks a lot. By the time I got this reply, I had finished my work managing to type in all caps and then fomating it using shift+F3. Then, I closed the document and opened a new one and then copied some text with lower case and typed in betwee those words.

Thanks for the reply, this will definitely help me in the future should I run into this problem again. Thanks.


----------



## fergus

I have come across this problem about ten times in the last ten years, and it is more complicated than this user discovered. I'm in Word 2003 now, but it has also happened in earlier versions of Word.There is some key combination which can be struck inadvertently that changes all newly entered keystrokes into ALL CAPS (although the Caps Lock light is not on) and changes lots of other functions--cut and paste works differently, toolbar categories have changed-- -"Save" is now "Save All," "Close" is "Close All" etc. Backing up and deleting doesn't fix it, leaving Word and coming back in doesn't do it. It doesn't just affect the file in which it happens. If I close that file and go into another Word file, the new file will be in this Weird Mode--any new typing will be all caps. But if I turn off the computer and turn it back on, it reverts to normal Word. I've asked college classes if this has ever happened to anyone else, and I sometimes find one other person who says that it has happened to them, and they found it just as inexplicable. 

It seems to happen with the left hand, which leads me to believe that the Caps Lock button is involved (but it isn't just that). If I hit the Caps Lock button when in the Weird Mode, the Caps Lock light comes on and everything goes into lower case. 

Any ideas? I can't really experiment with it, because I don't know how to get into the Weird Mode.


----------



## zippydooda

Ctrl + shift + A :wave:


----------



## fergus

Zippy--

Thanks for offering this help, but I don't think this is it. Ctrl/shift/A goes to all caps without turning the caps light on, but it doesn't produce the other weirdness--where the commands on the File menu all change, etc. I have discovered (the last time this happened, since my last post) that this problem isn't confined within WORD. If I open Eudora after this starts, all my typing there will also be in all caps. I can't believe that this happens to me regularly (once or twice a year) and it never seems to happen to anyone else. 

fergus


----------

